# Question



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry if this question sound silly but:

Does male Betta likes to be alone or they prefer human company?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

lol, I think they prefer to live alone and not have you splashing along in the tank with them . My betta just gets excited when he sees me because he knows that I'll provide him with food, but as soon as my hand enters the aquarium he backs of a few centimeters. Male bettas are fish that don't live in schools so I think there is no reason for male bettas to want human company at all since they don't want fish company either.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Bettas are okay being alone. I believe imbellis and smaragdina males like to live together. I don't think it needs human company, but some fish like to chase fingers.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no creature wants the company of humans...yes ; we have many animals that we have domesticated ; but if left on their own they would not want to be around us..they would view us as either the enemy or as food..


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Loha I beg to differ with you on that one. There are animals that would love human company. Rabbits, cats, dogs, birds, etc. Without human company they would be lonely and get sick. Most animals cannot survive without humans around.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Tell that to my dog who follows my mom around nonstop like a toddler follows his mother. Fish do not like human company, but other animals do.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

A rabbit would actually much rather have the company of another rabbit, same with dogs birds e.t.c. It is just when we don't provide them with an animal of the same species that they view humans as acceptable.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol tell that to my dog who runs away from dogs less then half his size. My dog hates other dogs. Fish like other fish's company, but not human company.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Your dog doesnèt hate other dogs hes probably just affraid of them and is locking towards his pack leader (you) for protection


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok kids...put your thinking caps on....i am not talking about domesticated animals...keep in mind that all of the animals that humans have domesticated were at one time "WILD"
humans were not their friend or benefactor or savior......humans were either the enemy or food to them...if you think that a dog or cat will become lonely and sick if on their own ; better take a look around..stray homeless cats all over the place...i have seen many packs of wild dogs..especially out in the country where city foilks who couldn't keep them anymore dumped them...trust me...you do not want to meet up with any of those dogs...
like i said...on their own these animals don't want anything to do with humans unless they are going to eat them...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cichlids are smart and have good eyesight. A single cichlid, kept alone will actively engage with humans out of boredom and learn tricks and recognize you, but I'm sure it would rather interact with other fish. All my fish are glad to see me, or at least the food can. But I don't go sticking hands in the tank to play with them. I suspect a betta doesn't mind you because because it is a little less boring, but I doubt he needs you. Read up on the species. Betta males divide shallow bodies of water into individual fiefdoms and are alone except when courting visiting female or chasing neighbors.

Treating animals like people is stupid. It sometimes works because people are animals. Treating people like animals works well. Stay away from the mouth, don't touch unless invited, don't feed them unless you want them to stick around. Respect their territory, don't make sudden moves. Beware of large groups.

Attitudes on captive animals range from "its always wrong" to "its your property, do what you want". I think if you bring a fish home you have a obligation to try to understand and meet its needs while it lives or find it another good home. 

A Jehovah's witness gave me a pamphlet with a picture of lambs, lions, pandas, and assorted out predator and prey animals and people all "living in harmony". This is the kind of nonsense that has me agreeing with Bill Maher that "religion makes you stupid". 

Believe what you want, but policy needs to be decided on science, not feelings or faith or ancient texts.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Cichlids are smart and have good eyesight. A single cichlid, kept alone will actively engage with humans out of boredom and learn tricks and recognize you, but I'm sure it would rather interact with other fish. All my fish are glad to see me, or at least the food can. But I don't go sticking hands in the tank to play with them. I suspect a betta doesn't mind you because because it is a little less boring, but I doubt he needs you. Read up on the species. Betta males divide shallow bodies of water into individual fiefdoms and are alone except when courting visiting female or chasing neighbors.
> 
> Treating animals like people is stupid. It sometimes works because people are animals. Treating people like animals works well. Stay away from the mouth, don't touch unless invited, don't feed them unless you want them to stick around. Respect their territory, don't make sudden moves. Beware of large groups.
> 
> ...


Religion can make you stupid, that's why I am a Christian which is fact. Fish do not need entertainment, but they are better off with knowledgeable humans caring for them. Just like most animals. Fish don't need human interaction, but it can be good for them. Research shows that bettas who were stimulated by current, mirrors, females, and human interaction, lived 2 years longer than other bettas.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok so let me get this straight male Betta don't need Human Company, then why does my Betta always watches me or stares at me.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...don't get me started on religion now...i totally agree with emc...
and christianity is a religion...there are a number of forms of christianity ; not just one as some would have you believe....remember....each one is the only real one ; the rest of the planet is wrong...
religion = blind faith............................................

still not paying attention ,are we ??
wild animals do what they must to survive..your fish don't love you...they are not happy to see you per se.....they are happy to see that they may be fed...they do not get lonely and get sick or die...that comes from starvation...if you had a pelican feed the fish every day ; they would be happy to see it as well.....pelicans eat fish...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Not true! Fish do get lonely. Have you ever heard of the oscar that made friends with a feeder fish? It got lethargic when the feeder fish disappeared, but went back to normal when it was put back in. I had an experience where my cory and my goldfish liked each other. The cory and the goldfish both got lethargic when separated, but when put together, went back to normal. Faith isn't always blind. Persephone, your fish is begging. It wants food. Mine do that all the time. (don't feed it when it begs as it's probably not hungry)


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

I agree with betta man on fish do get lonely. Take a look at clown loaches, they get lonely and can die from loneliness. Why do you think that they are shoaling fish, because they are social fish. I have three clown loaches and one of them actually lets me touch her when I have my hand in the tank.

Religion does not make a person stupid. It is the person's own understanding of religion that makes the person stupid. Also religion is not blind faith. Faith is real. I am a Christian and I have faith in the Lord and I read the Holy Bible every day and I pray to God every day/night.


----------

